# Game over



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

I am not one to throw in the towel on a whim. My wife just read me an article about the clergy pledging their support for Biden. If this is true, then it is my humble opinion that we are screwed and it is game over for the the country. I am sorry that l don't have a link to the article, but it sounds like they have caved in to the pressure of covid19 and political bs. I was hoping our spiritual leaders would have had the strength to stay the course and stand firm to their beliefs. Keep praying and keep the faith brothers and sisters. GOD wins...always


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I think the clergy have better things to focus their energy into. Like cleaning up their own house. Although Joe seems to have an affinity for little kids as well so maybe it makes perfect sense. Perfect, disgusting sense.

https://www.wsj.com/articles/vatica...s-cardinal-mccarrick-report-finds-11605013875

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They helped a lot of pretty bad murdering Nazi's escape Europe after the war also. Church has done some pretty bad chit throughout history yet everybody forgives and goes right back to following them. That level of stupid is unbeatable. Guess that's why we have biden. Doesn't matter what he does the sheep will faithfully follow.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Its not over yet. I think this will be exposed and overturned.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Maybe it's just shearing time for the sheeple. I hope not!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I am not one to throw in the towel on a whim. My wife just read me an article about the clergy pledging their support for Biden. If this is true, then it is my humble opinion that we are screwed and it is game over for the the country. I am sorry that l don't have a link to the article, but it sounds like they have caved in to the pressure of covid19 and political bs. I was hoping our spiritual leaders would have had the strength to stay the course and stand firm to their beliefs. Keep praying and keep the faith brothers and sisters. GOD wins...always


The only "clergy" I pay attention to is Franklin Graham, son of Billy Graham.
www.samaritanspurse.org

I follow him on Face Book.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

keith9365 said:


> Its not over yet. I think this will be exposed and overturned.





> Did the US Raid European Software Company Scytl and Seize their Servers in Germany? - Our Intel Source Says YES, IT HAPPENED!


https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...rvers-germany-intel-source-says-yes-happened/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/20...rvers-germany-intel-source-says-yes-happened/


Democrats and deep state are going to be pissing their pants!!!!:vs_laugh: :devil:


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

What does "the clergy" even mean?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> They helped a lot of pretty bad murdering Nazi's escape Europe after the war also. Church has done some pretty bad chit throughout history yet everybody forgives and goes right back to following them. That level of stupid is unbeatable. Guess that's why we have biden. Doesn't matter what he does the sheep will faithfully follow.


We were warned at Fatima, Akita, OL Good Success, La salette.

The fact that there's bad men in high places shouldn't surprise anyone. Jesus had his Judas. It's easy to look at Francis and company and walk away, but look at the countless number of saints the Catholic Church has produced. We have our culture, the art, hospitals, universities, because of the Church.

The Church is both wonderful and horrible at the same time. This world is a mixed bag. Jesus spoke of the wheat and the tares. He'll separate them in His good time.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

And anyone who doesn't agree with me should just pack up and leave the planet. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Had anybody checked the link to Robbie's post yet? They should.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Chipper said:


> They helped a lot of pretty bad murdering Nazi's escape Europe after the war also. Church has done some pretty bad chit throughout history yet everybody forgives and goes right back to following them. That level of stupid is unbeatable. Guess that's why we have biden. Doesn't matter what he does the sheep will faithfully follow.


Oh yeah? Stupid Catholics like these?

Maximilian Kolbe









Edith Stein









Claus von Stauffenberg









Sophie Scholl










Walter Ciszek









Franz Jägerstätter









Dietrich von Hildebrand









Dummies like these?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Sr Stella and her Ten Companions?

View attachment 109443


Such a coincidence Michael Matt was just talking about most of these. Funny how things go sometimes, coincidentally speaking....


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Don't get my Irish up.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't usually weigh in on these things (not sure if that is true or not...) but I will say that the current Pope and several recent Popes need(ed) repeatedly punched in the face at at minimum, and hung upside down from a tree and burned with diesel fuel at the other end of the spectrum. My personal experience in life tells me that there are a great many wonderful Catholic people (our Annie comes to mind) and there are a great many horrible Catholic leaders (popes, priests, politicians, etc). As Annie said, though, the Most High God will separate the wheat from the chaff in his own good time, and woe to the chaff!!!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> The Church is both wonderful and horrible at the same time.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Ive seen enough of organized religion both from the inside and the outside that I think I'll go my own way when it comes to god. Then again, I said that about school and most of the jobs I've had in my life. I think the pope and his church should put his own house in order before he should attempt to tell me whether or not I am on the moral high ground.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

stevekozak said:


> ..the current Pope and several recent Popes need(ed) repeatedly punched in the face at at minimum..


Well it might knock some sense into them and their priest chums because they certainly don't seem to like girls..










Wonder which bit of this they don't understand?-
Paul said _*"There is neither Jew nor Greek, slave nor free, male nor female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus" (Galatians 3:28 )
*_


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Ive seen enough of organized religion both from the inside and the outside that I think I'll go my own way when it comes to god..


Whoa mate, Jesus is not "organised religion", he's Jesus..
You can easily bypass the roadblock of O.R. and go straight to Jesus if you like, he's the only "survival instructor" worth following to get us off this rock..


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Annie said:


> Don't get my Irish up.


Suddenly I'm - gulp - afraid because Ireland is one of the few countries we English couldn't conquer.

PS- I had an Irish ladyfriend once called Kathleen (its true, its true!) and what a temper she had!
She used to invite me round for meals with her and her teenage son, and one day she'd undercooked the bacon and it was like chewing rubber, so I fished it out of my mouth when they weren't looking and slung it behind the settee for her cat but it wouldn't touch it!
I meant to pick it up later but completely forgot!
She must have found it next day, and the last words I heard from her was when she yelled down the phone "YOU'RE NOT A NICE MAN AND I DON'T EVER WANT TO SEE YOU AGAIN!" and slammed the phone down on me..


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Annie said:


> Chipper said:
> 
> 
> > They helped a lot of pretty bad murdering Nazi's escape Europe after the war also. Church has done some pretty bad chit throughout history yet everybody forgives and goes right back to following them. That level of stupid is unbeatable. Guess that's why we have biden. Doesn't matter what he does the sheep will faithfully follow.
> ...


Amen.



Annie said:


> And anyone who doesn't agree with me should just pack up and leave the planet.


Ha, ha, ha.
Send them packing!


----------



## smokeyquartz (Oct 24, 2020)

Eyeball said:


> Suddenly I'm - gulp - afraid because Ireland is one of the few countries we English couldn't conquer.
> 
> PS- I had an Irish ladyfriend once called Kathleen (its true, its true!) and what a temper she had!
> She used to invite me round for meals with her and her teenage son, and one day she'd undercooked the bacon and it was like chewing rubber, so I fished it out of my mouth when they weren't looking and slung it behind the settee for her cat but it wouldn't touch it!
> ...


This is a bit dramatic over a piece of bacon, in my opinion!


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Eyeball said:


> Suddenly I'm - gulp - afraid because Ireland is one of the few countries we English couldn't conquer.
> 
> PS- I had an Irish ladyfriend once called Kathleen (its true, its true!) and what a temper she had!
> She used to invite me round for meals with her and her teenage son, and one day she'd undercooked the bacon and it was like chewing rubber, so I fished it out of my mouth when they weren't looking and slung it behind the settee for her cat but it wouldn't touch it!
> ...


Haha, that's funny though I sure it wasn't at the time. Yeah, the Irish can come off as being more gentle and restrained with their fair skin and lilting voices but watch out if you get them mad. They can give the Italians and Spanish people a run for their money.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> Amen.
> 
> Ha, ha, ha.
> Send them packing!


Probably Catholicism is the hardest of the western religions to live out well, but I think its easiest one to die in. Heard somebody say that once. I think its true.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> The only "clergy" I pay attention to is Franklin Graham, son of Billy Graham.
> www.samaritanspurse.org
> 
> I follow him on Face Book.


We like quite a few clergy type preachers. Robert Jeffress is my Preacher. Love to watch severl otthers on You tube. Pretty cool former military guy form Israel and a super strong and smart Christian. 
https://www.youtube.com/user/beholdisrael


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The raid in Germany and Sweden to recover the servers is true. The USA has them. Trump changed the chain of command and put JSOC right under neath his command. This is big...Hugely Big.




So, Sidney Powell talking about the servers that tabulated and held raw data for the election has been recovered.
Also, in 2018 Trump made an Executive order about foreign interference etc.. He was thinking ahead then.. 




And scytl is huge in regards to holding election data, of which they denied.


----------



## ActionJackson (Sep 4, 2020)

Chipper said:


> They helped a lot of pretty bad murdering Nazi's escape Europe after the war also. Church has done some pretty bad chit throughout history yet everybody forgives and goes right back to following them. That level of stupid is unbeatable. Guess that's why we have biden. Doesn't matter what he does the sheep will faithfully follow.


Depends on what you mean by "Church." According to Revelation, there are at least 7 Churches. Christ was happy with two of them (Rev 2:9 & 3:9) but not so happy with the other five. I consider myself a Christian and a member of His "Church" but I don't attend a single denominational church (whether evangelical or traditional). Read the Bible; trust the Holy Spirit; and remain "watchmen on the wall." Prophecy is unfolding at this very moment!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

ActionJackson said:


> Depends on what you mean by "Church." According to Revelation, there are at least 7 Churches. Christ was happy with two of them (Rev 2:9 & 3:9) but not so happy with the other five. I consider myself a Christian and a member of His "Church" but I don't attend a single denominational church (whether evangelical or traditional). Read the Bible; trust the Holy Spirit; and remain "watchmen on the wall." Prophecy is unfolding at this very moment!!!!


Organized religion is one in the same in my book. Through out history they all have blood on their hands in the name of god. If they actually practiced what they preach I wouldn't have an issue.


----------



## czmead (Nov 23, 2020)

Bigfoot63 said:


> I am not one to throw in the towel on a whim. My wife just read me an article about the clergy pledging their support for Biden. If this is true, then it is my humble opinion that we are screwed and it is game over for the the country. I am sorry that l don't have a link to the article, but it sounds like they have caved in to the pressure of covid19 and political bs. I was hoping our spiritual leaders would have had the strength to stay the course and stand firm to their beliefs. Keep praying and keep the faith brothers and sisters. GOD wins...always


The Pope, and the Bishops, can make mistakes. We need to pray for them, and continue to keep the unity of the Church.

Remember our history. The Church has been persecuted, had Popes who have hired hitmen, wars of greed by Christian rulers, and scandal after scandal; yet, just as Jesus said, the gates of hell have not prevailed against her!

Sent from my VIEW 1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chipper,

If you want to criticize someone and something
with blood on their hands, then look at the Communists.

And they practice what they preach. If you disagree with them, they kill you. They were very organized about it too.

Who is it that killed 100,000,000 people in 75 years? It wasn't Christians, it was Russian and Chinese Communists.

You need to identify your enemy. And it isn't Christians.

Islam has been very organized in their killing, is that who you mean? Or are you lumping Christians in with Muslims and Communists?


----------

